# NO/MINN/PHX engaging in 3 way



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sweet. GTFO Lopez. Wes Johnson hasn't shown much but is a young player and first rd pick is just another asset. As long as we get rid of him and his 7M cap hold and not pay him anything long term. 





> For Wolves, deal clears cap space and apparently is a prelude to another potential signing or deal, sources say.
> Expand
> 
> 
> ...


Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

If that deal's hinging on Brad Miller's contract (as is being reported) it's not going to work. Perhaps there's another way to get it done, though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ah, damn. Maybe they can send Derrick Williams instead haha.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Love this trade for Phoenix if it's Lopez and Warrick for Johnson and a first. Need to get rid of Warrick and give the big man minutes to Gortat, Morris and Frye.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Need to get rid of Warrick and give the big man minutes to Gortat, Morris and Frye.


And Scola?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I wouldn't mind keeping Lopez if he was cheap. But doesn't seem like that's a possibility. Getting a 1st and a draft bust is a good return for Lopez(not to mention dumping Warrick's contract). What's the hang up with Brad Miller? Hopefully it isn't contingent on Miller's contract.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Paul coro confirmed the AP's report that the deal is essentially done and we are just waiting for 'procedural measures' or w/e. Personally I am excited to bring in Wesley Johnson. I liked him at syracuse... Hopefully he can still make something of himself.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I like this move for all three teams.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I like this move for the Suns. Gets us a "starting" SG. Screw Shannon Brown IMO. But I guess youth is youth. He isn't costing us much and we got a pick... to top it off we got out of Warricks deal as well so that's nice. Wonder what big man we are going to sign with our newly acquired cap space.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This way it's not gay.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yup - I lol'd at thread title also.

I'm 25 going on 13.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Shannon is still going to be our Starter, unfortunately... at least to start.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

gggggggggggrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeaaaaaaaatttttttt.

Though honestly i can't wait for the year to start


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

All cuz of ****ing OJ Mayo. I hate that bastard.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Apparently this isn't done yet....


http://rotoworld.com/headlines/nba/184047/robin-lopez-three-team-deal-in-jeopardy


> The reported three-team trade between the Suns, Hornets and Timberwolves has "significant issues" to resolve before it can happen.
> The three teams involved have all agreed to the structure of the deal, which looks like the following: Robin Lopez and Hakim Warrick would go to the Hornets, Wesley Johnson, Brad Miller's contract and a lottery-protected first-round pick to the Suns and the Timberwolves would receive at least Jerome Dyson. Suns president Lon Babby called the deal "50-50" to happen, but the real news here is that if it doesn't get done, the Timberwolves would have to find a new way to facilitate the reported agreement with Andrei Kirilenko. If the deal is rejected, Lopez would accept his qualifying contract offer and remain with the Suns, but if it goes through, he'll receive a three-year, $15.3 million deal from the Hornets.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out why the Hornets are even in this trade.

Wolves want to create cap space, Suns have cap space. Hornets want Lopez but can't match the salary at the moment so here's an easy remedy.

Wolves Send Johnson and 1st to Suns for Lakers 2nd rounder
Wolve get their cap space to get AK47, Suns land the package they wanted without even giving up Lopez. I believe the Suns still have enough cap space to make this work.

Then, Lopez signs his Qualifying Offer(like 4M?) and I believe can be traded right away(or atleast by the Trade Deadline). So then trade Lopez to the Hornets directly for Miller + 1st. And we can just continue dealing with Warrick this year and trade him next summer as an expiring contract. Or if the Hornets can get another contract together they can package that with Miller and 1st and get Warrick and Lopez in return.

Either way, I saw cut Hornets out of this deal as they are basically providing NOTHING in this trade. We are the ones giving up capspace and Lopez and the Wolves are giving up Johnson and a pick. Hornets are just milking it.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

The Suns dont really need Lopez, let alone pay him his $4 mil QO when they can dump him for free, have insurance pay Miller's contract (retirement) and then save money/cap space in order to be a player at the trade deadline. 

You have to keep in mind that the new luxury tax system goes into place next July, meaning there will be a lot of teams looking for salary dumps in Feb.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Done now finally.


Modified though. First rd pick could either be MIN or Memphis' depending what happens. 



> Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro
> 
> NBA approved #Suns trade: Lopez, Warrick, cash to NO & Lakers '14 2nd-rd pick to MIN to get 1st-rd pick, W Johnson & Miller/Dyson contracts.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Deal actually isn't bad for the Hornets.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it which ever is the lower pick gets sent to us? I personally think that's dumb on our part. Minny NEEDED us, we should of tried to milk it.

Either way I'm happy with this trade. We dump Warricks 2 remaining years. Don't have to sign Lopez to more than he should be getting and get a young SG that hopefully just needed a different situation to get it going. Wonder who we are going to go after with our cap space. Hopefully we hang on to it for the trade deadline. Maybe get a desperate team to give us something good( ala our Kurt Thomas to OKC trade)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yikes. Should've done what Sonics/OKC did to us. 



> Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro
> 
> The 1st-rounder could be from MEM or MIN, based on MIN making playoffs. It's top-14 protected regardless thru '16. Then it's 2 2nd-rounders.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

so wait.. if they are in the lottery until 2016... all of a sudden we only get 2 2nd round picks and no 1st round pick? The ****?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I've seen that before. I guess they can't have protection drag on for so long. I don't like the top 14 protection all the way through.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Yeah, I've seen that before. I guess they can't have protection drag on for so long. I don't like the top 14 protection all the way through.


Well. Hopefully they make the 8 seed one of these years?

Watch the Suns win the 8 seed and the Wolves finish 9th. Sooooo cool.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Haha, that'd be funny.


More detail on it. Different info. 




> Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro
> 
> Suns get MIN pick if not top 13 in '13 or '14 or top 12 in '15 or '16. If MIN gets top-14 protected MEM pick in same yr, Suns get worst one.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Haha, that'd be funny.
> 
> 
> More detail on it. Different info.


Saw that tweet. Gonna have to just wait and see. To much mess for me to pay attention to. Hopefully Wes Johnson works out some how for us and the pick is just bonus.


----------

